# Wood ID



## woodz (Nov 12, 2016)

I got this load when I was in KY while working. I was told it was black cherry (which I have never seen or used) so I loaded it up to bring back to FL to try. I have read on different posts on here that it is good to smoke with, I just want to make sure that the wood I have is indeed black cherry. Can someone confirm? TIA.













20161106_162801.jpeg



__ woodz
__ Nov 12, 2016


----------



## emsemt (Nov 12, 2016)

It does look like black cherry.  Has the right reddish color and the rough bark.


----------



## emsemt (Nov 12, 2016)

Presed the reply instead of the preview.   You can take it to a wood worker in your area and confirm it.


----------



## radioguy (Nov 13, 2016)

Looks like cherry to me.

RG


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 13, 2016)

Yes, that is black cherry, one of the best BBQ woods IMHO.


----------



## woodz (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks guys, I look forward to burning it up.


----------



## woodz (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks guys, I look forward to burning it up.


----------

